# How entice a finicky eater? (8 week old puppy)



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

My guy has suddenly stopped eating! He did eat well at first, then I had to use a bit of canned to eat, now he barely eats. Help! He is 8 weeks today, weighs 10lbs and is very boney. Vet checked him out, wormed him, he also gave him meds for Giardia. His poop is finally firming up, but he doesn't eat very much at all.
Any ideas?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

For my picky eater I had to feed small meals thru out the day (for a 8 week old maybe 4 times a day?).

What are you feeding and how much total a day do you think he should eat?


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Kain goes through spells where he doesn't want to eat also. What I have done to make him eat is mix a raw egg (or scrambled) into his kibble and he'll eat it then. Also, adding a small amount of beef broth to his kibble would entice him to eat.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

This is a Baby with Giardia not a finicky eater. The meds can upset their tummy and should be taken with food. If your tummy hurts eating is the last thing on your mind so give him some time instead of a bunch of other food that will make him finicky


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Zoeys mom said:


> This is a Baby with Giardia not a finicky eater. The meds can upset their tummy and should be taken with food. If your tummy hurts eating is the last thing on your mind so give him some time instead of a bunch of other food that will make him finicky


I give him his meds after his meals, vet said it shouldn't upset his tummy.
He was eating fine for the first few days then just kinda started picking.
I am feeding him 4Health Chicken and Rice plus a spoonfull of canned 4health chicken and rice on top of that. His stools are firming up nicely, so I thought his tummy was feeling better. He is also much more active than he was in the beginning, playing all the time except when he sleeps.

And thank you moderator for putting this in the correct forum. I realized after I posted that there was a forum for food and eating! LOL.


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Harley still isn't eating enough. He is done with his meds, poops are firmer, but he has no interest in eating. No matter what I put in front of him, I'm lucky if he eats 3/4 cut a day. And he is on only 4health kibble and 4health canned, I don't give him anything else, don't want to upset his tummy.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

What about adding shredded cheese to his food? My dogs love shredded cheese.


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Thats a good idea. He is such a picky eater, he worries me. He has been wormed, seems healthy (other than being very thin), very active, just won't eat. In the morning he eats about 1/4th a cup and then nothing... If I sit on the floor with him he sometimes eats, but not enough. I feed him 3 times a day, would feed him more if he would eat.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I think you need to get him back in to the vet (and no vaccines while he's feeling punky) or at least call the vet. I would be wanting to weigh him at least weekly too.

One worming is often not enough. Do you know how often he was wormed prior to you getting him?


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

He was wormed once before I got him, vet wormed him and gave me the medicine to worm him twice more (three week intervals). I weigh him almost daily, just to make sure he is gaining a little (I have a postal scale). He was 8.5lbs when I got him at 7 weeks, he is around 14lbs now at 9 weeks, but if you look at the weight charts, he is on the small female growth side. I read about these other puppies eating 3-4 cups a day and I worry about him. He is very active, loves to play and is very smart. He just doesn't eat much... I will take him back to the vets to see what he says.


----------



## ahazra (Aug 20, 2010)

We went through the same cycle with Zorro (our 6 month old puppy) as well. Got him from the breeder at 7.5 weeks at 10 lbs and he had coxidia at the time. Needless to mention, he did go through a phase of eating very little..some days low activity too. 

I did the same things that you did..read all the forums and got worried about other puppies putting down 3-4 cups. I even went to a different vet to get a second opinion. 3 different vets confirmed that he is healthy otherwise..that he is just a picky eater. Then I decided to let things unfold on their own. As long as the vet has certified that your puppy is healthy (as in no worms, giardia, cox, etc), I suggest you let your puppy settle down and take her own time to get adjusted. 

Against most advice, I would let Zorro free feed at this stage. That way he would eat whenever and how much ever he was comfortable with. One trick that did work for me was to mix in some cottage cheese or some yogurt as well. Yogurt will also settle their tummy if they have an upset tummy. Bear in mind all dogs are mildly lactose intolerant so dont overdo it.

Zorro is all of 6 months this week and tops the scale at 60 lbs. He does put down 4 cups of his grain-free puppy food and another cup of home made mix of chicken breast/chicken liver/eggs and potatoes. 

Bottom line..give it time and as long as your puppy is otherwise healthy, it will work out.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I had issues when Leyna was 8/9 weeks. Turned out she hated the food (Solid Gold Wolf Cub LBP). I switched her to Orijen and she licks the bowl clean.
Maybe your pup just doesn't like the food?


----------



## crewchief_chick (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm having the same issues. I mixed some canned in with her food to get her to eat, now she ate a grand total of two pieces of kibble this morning. The breeder said she's always been a dainty eater, but this is ridiculous. If i'm not literally in the kitchen with her, she wont even go in there to get water to drink.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

I had this problem with Luna when she was a pup. She was SO picky... barely ate enough to keep a bird alive. The more I tried to entice her to eat (parmesan cheese, canned food, gravy, yogurt, pumpkin, etc.) the pickier she got. She would eat off the "topping" and leave the kibble (now ruined because it was soaked with topping).

I finally switched her to raw and now I have a dog that dances with joy at mealtimes, and eats every bit of food quickly.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Anyone who knows me....knows that I am against enabling a dog to become a picky eater.
But...I also had a problem several months ago with puppies not wanting to eat their food. We tried feeding Kirkland Puppy (since I do like the adult food)...and my puppies looked terrible. They did not want to eat it....and started to look too thin for my liking....we decided to switch foods, ...and the result was excellent.
I would also suggest mixing in some canned Tripe in the puppies food. It has good properties to aid in digestion.....it can make a world of difference.
*also to add....besides the Kirkland Puppy...we tried later the Wellness Puppy.... on a different litter...did not like the product, and they had a looser stool on it.
Now we are using Earthborn Holistic & canned Tripe...and they eat great! They look wonderful, and have solid, small stool.


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Where do you get canned tripe, and... what is it? Someone suggested to put tuna water on his food, and he liked that, but I can eat only so much tuna. I'm not so worried about him anymore (even though he is still picky), he seems to be gaining (but not alot), and he is very happy. I took him back to the vet and he couldn't find anything wrong with him. We are still worming him (vet says once more) and he will need another shot in a few weeks. He was 8.5 when I got him at 7 weeks, and he is 17.5 at 10 weeks. He is small for his age, but I love every little ounce of him! 
And thank you everyone for all your advice. He isn't as big as most on here, but he is the sweetest dog I've ever met and I'm gonna relax and enjoy him.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I buy Tripett canned New Zealand Lamb or Venison Tripe.
It can be found here. www.doggiefood.com 
Love the product! STINKS THOUGH!!
Robin


----------

